# Lizzard Squad Offering It's DDoS Tool For a Monthly Fee



## 64K (Dec 31, 2014)

Maybe other hacker groups have been offering their software and a botnet for a monthly fee and I just missed it but this is just sad. Now anyone with a little cash can cause trouble on websites. They even plan to add PayPal support in the future. 

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/lizard-squad-ddos-toolset-subscription,28280.html


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 31, 2014)

this is good news perfect news. more avenues to catch these little fucks.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 31, 2014)

They still need a botnet if I'm not mistaken.  DDOS tool isn't much good without one, and script kiddies will just be wasting their mommies dollars.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 31, 2014)

Either way, feds can setup a sting operation and "purchase" this and find out where their money is going and nab them. I dont see how this was a smart decision on their part.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 31, 2014)

Might not even be them. "Them" might have been the feds to begin with. Might be the Feds setting up a sting to see who buys it. Jus sayin'.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 31, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Might not even be them. "Them" might have been the feds to begin with. Might be the Feds setting up a sting to see who buys it. Jus sayin'.


That is another strong possibility too.


----------



## v12dock (Dec 31, 2014)

There are plenty of hacking forums that sell this type of service.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 31, 2014)

When that motherfucker posts to his twitter its very easy to track his ip down.Why it's not being done who knows.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 31, 2014)

VPN service that doesnt keep logs of it's user's probably.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 31, 2014)

they just got hacked themselves lol. saw it on facebook


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 31, 2014)

Hackers hacking hackers. That has to cause some sort of rift in the space time continuum to create a paradox somewhere.


----------



## 64K (Dec 31, 2014)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Hackers hacking hackers. That has to cause some sort of rift in the space time continuum to create a paradox somewhere.



I guess there were some pissed off hackers that didn't like Lizard Squad doing a DDoS on Playstation Network and XBox Live on Christmas Day where they couldn't play their games they got for presents.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 31, 2014)

64K said:


> I guess there were some pissed off hackers that didn't like Lizard Squad doing a DDoS on Playstation Network and XBox Live on Christmas Day where they couldn't play their games they got for presents.


I agree for sure. Not to mention the fact that it pull resources in on a day off that they would otherwise be spending with their families to troubleshoot this attack.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 31, 2014)

lol
http://www.engadget.com/2014/12/31/...ervice-quickly-disappears/?ncid=rss_truncated


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 1, 2015)

lololololo


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 1, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> lol
> http://www.engadget.com/2014/12/31/...ervice-quickly-disappears/?ncid=rss_truncated





OneMoar said:


> lololololo



This reminds me of that episode of futurama where Bender meets Flexo and Bender asks him what his serial number is:



> *Bender*: Hey, brobot, what's you serial number?
> 
> *Flexo*: 3370318.
> 
> ...



And then I go 





> *Fry*: I don't get it.


And then one of you guys respond back and tell me what is funny about the video because i dont understand programming so I dont get what im looking at.

Then you guys chime in like


> *Bender*: We're both expressible as the sum of two cubes.
> 
> _[Flexo cheers and they high five.]_



And I just leave the thread because I still dont understand.


----------



## hat (Jan 1, 2015)

What purpose does Lizard Squad serve? Taking down Playstation and Xbox, really?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 1, 2015)

I think they were also responsible for DDoSing blizzards servers when their expansion came out last month. But im not 100% on that.


----------



## hat (Jan 1, 2015)

But why? I don't get it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 1, 2015)

No idea.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 1, 2015)

they get these on either amazon ec2, choopa, or hetzner (debatable) datacenters.

They don't care about who signs up and they got too many accounts to monitor. Just like finding an expired food item in wal mart or costco.

amazon ec2 charges you to get their attention even... you gotta pay a lot for actual support and management of any kind.

Also there's some DDoS tools on the amazon machine images stores as well as third party vm appliance stores. I've seen at least 6


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 1, 2015)

booter services are nothing new why is everybody so shocked ...


----------



## natr0n (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 1, 2015)

You just know their has to be constant attacks on their networks and website. and I wonder (and kinda hope) if the law will casually look over these other hackers.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 2, 2015)

http://www.majorgeeks.com/news/story/two_members_of_the_lizard_squad_jailed.html

OWNT


----------



## AsRock (Jan 2, 2015)

Some one hacked b.net today too, lagged kicked in then long time no see spam kicked in and poof b.net went screwy.

The spam was funny though offering face to face deals on items and all you needed to do was to give them your password lmao.


----------



## 64K (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks like they got one of them.

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/01/uk-hacker-arrested-over-xbox-live-and-psn-attacks/


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 19, 2015)

I seriously dont know why kids do this. They know they're going to get caught. Gov't has better hackers than them.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 19, 2015)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I seriously dont know why kids do this. They know they're going to get caught. Gov't has better hackers than them.



Really ?, because their kids, although @ he will not be seen as one.


----------



## xvi (Jan 20, 2015)

natr0n said:


> http://www.majorgeeks.com/news/story/two_members_of_the_lizard_squad_jailed.html
> 
> OWNT


I do that thing where someone drives like an idiot and you HAAAAVE to drive up and look at the face of the person who just cut you off for no reason. Like, you just have to see what kind of person would do such a thing.
Well, here's the 22-year-old UK guy they arrested (apparently).


Spoiler


----------

